# Lia's udder



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok guys, this is Lia's udder. She's 4 weeks fresh, this is after 12 hours. I'm going to try and get another one of the rear shots tomorrow, her medial doesn't look as good in this picture as it really is.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow- nice udder!

Great foreudder extension and even 1/3 1/3 1/3- nice capacity!

I cant tell if her udder is uneven due to nursing or if she has a slight twist to the udder from the picture.

Medial looks good- plumb teats placed pretty well. Her udder looks snug,ly attached and fills up her escheution (sp) being picky- I think it could be a bit higher, but not bad at all


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for the input......You are correct, she is a bit lopsided from nursing.

Overall, I'm very pleased with her, this is her second freshening. She had a nice compact little udder the first time, that looked like it had lots of potential, and the second freshening was what I had hoped for. Plus she throws some beautiful kids, lots of color and pretty decent conformation too.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice udder!! I really like her foreudder, and every thing else looks great but like ProcterHillFarm she could be a little higher in the rear, but over all Very, Very nice in my opinion!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Her medial is good, and I really like how wide her rear attachment is.....2nd time around really did a wonderful job :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

There are things i like and things i dislike. She has a very round rear udder attachment, but the attachments need to be furher apart, they are carried kind of high. She definatly needs a higher rear udder, too much space between her vulva nad escutchen. Her teats are a nice shape and size bet are placed kind of far apart. Her medial is awsome. Just where it should be. She has a very nice side profile. Her udder has a very nice globular shape. She carries that 1/3 rule well. Smooth foreudder but i would like to see just a little more extension there.
beth


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

If that was one of my girls she would be screaming Please Milk Me!! Beautiful girl mine
are a bit lopsided, the milk is great and I'm not showing them so it doesn't really matter for me.
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe... :shocked: nice udder... :thumbup:


----------

